# Special service bulletin for mode door actuator?



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Neighbor lost defrost on her '13 Cruze with 89k.

The dealer is saying they would cover the repair under a service bulletin, except that the part number in the bulletin does not match the part number for her Cruze.

I'm thinking the dealer can't figure out that the part number has been updated, and they are denying her coverage because they don't know how to research the updated part number.

Does anyone have the info on this service bulletin?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Update. Neighbor got her car back yesterday. First thing this morning, guess what lands on her foot.









Any Chevy techs care to comment? I swear, she has the worst luck. lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep us posted

What is the bulletin number?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There was a post several years ago about HVAC gears sticking. I think the poster was "Blueangel" . He had problems with the defrost gear in the HVAC sticking, and I thought it could be accessed to lubricate from behind the glove box.

I think that is a HVAC control gear. The entire unit is an assembly though. When I was researching the mysterious smells of early 2011-2012's that were potentially grease in the HVAC gearbox, I read the procedure. 

Is there signs that the dash has been removed? Thinking that's the only way to get at the air control box.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know the bulletin number which is why I made my original post as I was looking for that information for my neighbor.

I'm hoping a Chevy Tech can chime in here. I know there's a few on the Forum.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I don't know the bulletin number which is why I made my original post as I was looking for that information for my neighbor.
> 
> I'm hoping a Chevy Tech can chime in here. I know there's a few on the Forum.


I thought the dealer would have provided it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> There was a post several years ago about HVAC gears sticking. I think the poster was "Blueangel" . He had problems with the defrost gear in the HVAC sticking, and I thought it could be accessed to lubricate from behind the glove box.
> 
> I think that is a HVAC control gear. The entire unit is an assembly though. When I was researching the mysterious smells of early 2011-2012's that were potentially grease in the HVAC gearbox, I read the procedure.
> 
> Is there signs that the dash has been removed? Thinking that's the only way to get at the air control box.


[h=1]No air from vents![/h]

[h=1]FIX: Excessive Moisture/Condensation/Frost on Windows[/h]


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> *No air from vents!*
> 
> 
> 
> *FIX: Excessive Moisture/Condensation/Frost on Windows*


Yes, I've read those, and other posts on this issue.

But there's no mention anywhere of a service bulletin or even a tsb on this issue!

Surely there must be one by now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Yes, I've read those, and other posts on this issue.
> 
> But there's no mention anywhere of a service bulletin or even a tsb on this issue!
> 
> Surely there must be one by now.


Not a tech, but I have never seen one. It does seem to be becoming quite a common issue though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Yes, I've read those, and other posts on this issue.
> 
> But there's no mention anywhere of a service bulletin or even a tsb on this issue!
> 
> Surely there must be one by now.


Here are the 2013 TSB's. When you find the needle in this haystack, let us know.


----------

